# Day Abbreviations (Cwc Sbs Watch)



## jodubya (Dec 3, 2009)

I have recently acquired a CWC SBS watch which I'm pleased with. I am wondering if someone on here might be able to explain how the abbreviations for the days work - the watch appears to exhibit French (or maybe Spanish?) abbreviations in some circumstances! For example, I noticed in the early hours of Friday (approx 0030hrs) that the display read "VIE". However, when I woke up later in the day, the display read as your would expect (ie. FRI). A similar thing has happened with Thursday (JEU and THU). Is this normal behaviour? Does anyone know how long the non-English display lasts for (I suppose I could stay up late to see for myself, but I'd rather not ...  ).

Any help appreciated!

Jay


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

jodubya said:


> I have recently acquired a CWC SBS watch which I'm pleased with. I am wondering if someone on here might be able to explain how the abbreviations for the days work - the watch appears to exhibit French (or maybe Spanish?) abbreviations in some circumstances! For example, I noticed in the early hours of Friday (approx 0030hrs) that the display read "VIE". However, when I woke up later in the day, the display read as your would expect (ie. FRI). A similar thing has happened with Thursday (JEU and THU). Is this normal behaviour? Does anyone know how long the non-English display lasts for (I suppose I could stay up late to see for myself, but I'd rather not ...  ).
> 
> Any help appreciated!
> 
> Jay


JEU Jeudi: Thursday

VIE Vendredi: Friday

My wife's Seiko has a bilingual German/English dial and it does the same.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi. Easy way to tell would be to pull the crown out and advance the time slowly taking note as and when the date changes.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Hi. Easy way to tell would be to pull the crown out and advance the time slowly taking note as and when the date changes.


That's correct otherwise the day will change every 12 hours. ( On her watch, anyway...)


----------



## jodubya (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Blueknight. I guess my foreign language knowledge isn't so good  Now - any idea how long the German abbreviation is displayed for? I would have thought that a bi-lingual dial would imply an even split of 12 hours over the day... but that definitely isn't the case.


----------



## jodubya (Dec 3, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Hi. Easy way to tell would be to pull the crown out and advance the time slowly taking note as and when the date changes.


Good point, I may well try that!

I'm kind of surprised that I've not seen this mentioned on any documentation. Also, it seems odd that a British military spec watch has bi-lingual readouts...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

My Seiko has a bilingual day display and I can toggle between them in the same manner that I would to simply change the day. In my case, I pull the crown out to the "date change" position and turn the crown anti-clockwise (it'd be clockwise to change the date). I don't know about your watch in particular, but maybe it's something you could give a go.

Good luck.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

This is what the ETA 955.122 movement looks like underneath the dial...


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

VIE = Viernes. Spanish for Friday.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

ETA's technical documents show a Spanish/English dial, the above photograph is German/English and I expect there's a French/English version too!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

tomshep said:


> VIE = Viernes. Spanish for Friday.


But Thursday is Jueves, JUE. He stated JEU. Unless he has a trilingual watch...Confused yet?


----------



## jodubya (Dec 3, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> tomshep said:
> 
> 
> > VIE = Viernes. Spanish for Friday.
> ...


 :blink:  I'll be up late tonight, so I'll double check what it says come 0001hrs!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sometimes you'll find Portugese (dual language) day wheels - certain older Seikos have them.

Portugese abbreviation for Friday (sexta-feira) = *SEX* !! :rofl:


----------



## jodubya (Dec 3, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> My Seiko has a bilingual day display and I can toggle between them in the same manner that I would to simply change the day. In my case, I pull the crown out to the "date change" position and turn the crown anti-clockwise (it'd be clockwise to change the date). I don't know about your watch in particular, but maybe it's something you could give a go.


lewjamben - that seems to work for me. In fact, I just rang CWC to try and clarify the situation. He advised that the watch is English/French bi-lingual and that to alternate between the two languages you do exactly as you describe.

What I am still a little unsure about is why I am seeing the French abbreviation on the turn of midnight. Although I am ignorant as the exact mechanics of how a watch works, I am assuming that the reason I see the French (for a short time only) is that the dial is still rotating past the abbreviation in the early hours - hence me seeing the French just after midnight, and the English being there when I wake up later in the morning. Presumably this is standard behaviour. Does your Seiko act in the same manner?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jodubya said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > My Seiko has a bilingual day display and I can toggle between them in the same manner that I would to simply change the day. In my case, I pull the crown out to the "date change" position and turn the crown anti-clockwise (it'd be clockwise to change the date). I don't know about your watch in particular, but maybe it's something you could give a go.
> ...


Yes, normal behaviour on my seikos.


----------

